# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  When did this come up?

## Jay Requard

Wow! This is my kind of forum!

Hi. Some of you already know me, but my name is Jay Requard, and I study Angelo's Ten Lessons of Highland Broadsword through the Cateran Society. I have been training for a good while now, and wanted to post my "lesson" videos for review.

I would love to hear your comments or criticisms.

Here are the videos, in order. Lesson Six should be up very soon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0plryT2apn0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFMGWC34vZA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP6-1IvUq5I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdE7UUl47LU  (This one was HARD)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igby_Ar_br4

Hope you enjoy!

----------


## Keith P. Myers

I just discovered it myself!  This is a welcome addition to sword forums!  Personally, I dislike eMail-based discussion groups and wish they would all go to the bulletin board format.  

Keith

----------


## Arik Estus

Looking good Jay. If I were half so graceful in my moves.  :Smilie:

----------


## Javan M.

Really good Jay, I like how crisp everything is and you look light on your feet. I can see you improving with each lesson as you get a better feel for the system, and it becomes natural. Looking forward to seeing more, and hopefully some bouts soon too.

EDIT: by the way has this subforum really been here the whole time?

----------


## Arik Estus

No Javan, the Scottish and Boarders forum was moved and renamed.
It took me a couple of days to figure it all out.

----------


## Javan M.

> No Javan, the Scottish and Boarders forum was moved and renamed.
> It took me a couple of days to figure it all out.


Cool, well I like it! I think we'll have a lot of fun here.

----------


## Jay Requard

> Really good Jay, I like how crisp everything is and you look light on your feet. I can see you improving with each lesson as you get a better feel for the system, and it becomes natural. Looking forward to seeing more, and hopefully some bouts soon too.
> 
> EDIT: by the way has this subforum really been here the whole time?


Thanks Javan and Arik,

I don't feel that light on my feet  :Wink: , but thanks for that. I am currently working on lesson 6, so that should be up very soon. The hard part about bouting will be finding someone bout with, as there are not many schools here in NC.

----------


## Javan M.

> The hard part about bouting will be finding someone bout with, as there are not many schools here in NC.


One option is to go to an SCA Heavy Practice if they have a group in your area. They're a nice group despite their rule set. That's how I fought my first cross-style bout. Although they don't often train single sword they'd probably be willing to try it out.

----------


## Arik Estus

I know what you meen Jay. Its a long way to drive to get where others are.
Worse yet is scheduling so more then one or two people can be there.

----------

